# Milan-Atalanta: sabato 7 novembre ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2015)

Milan-Atalanta, sabato 7 novembre 2015 ore 20.45.

Dopo la bella vittoria contro la Lazio il Milan deve affrontare l'Atalanta.

Milan-Atalanta, partita in programma sabato 7 novembre 2015 alle ore 20.45 presso lo stadio Meazza.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20.45 di sabato 7 novembre 2015.

A seguire, tutte le news, le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e  dopo la partita.


----------



## Tobi (1 Novembre 2015)

Vietato sbagliare. Sinisa strigliali a dovere


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Vietato sbagliare. Sinisa strigliali a dovere



...da vincere assolutamente. Dopo la sosta abbiamo la Juventus.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Novembre 2015)

c'è possibilità di recuperare altri punti su Inter, Roma e magari anche Fiorentina


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Novembre 2015)

Lopez
calabria mexes romagnoli antonelli
cerci kucka montolivo niang
bacca adriano

partita da vincere senza se e senza ma...vediamo di non far boiate...


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Fondamentale dare continuità, ora più che mai.


----------



## Aron (2 Novembre 2015)

Non m'aspetto nulla neanche da questa partita.
Questo Milan vive alla giornata, anche dopo quattro risultati utili consecutivi. 
Oltretutto abbiamo diverse assenze.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Novembre 2015)

Questa è assolutamente da vincere. Sarebbe un bel passo convinto considerando poi che perdere punti a Torino non è vergognoso, al momento.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Novembre 2015)

Obbligatorio vincere.


----------



## Milanforever63 (2 Novembre 2015)

speriamo di avere buone nuove dall'infermeria ... oserei con le 2 punte


----------



## Kaladin85 (2 Novembre 2015)

Mancando Bonaventura sicuramente non farà il 4-4-2.
Confermerà la stessa squadra di ieri, con Mexes per Alex, Poli o de Jong per Bertolacci e Niang per Bonaventura.
Spero dia una possibilità a Calabria al posto dello spento De Sciglio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2015)

Da quando abbiamo abbandonato il trequartista, dopo la batosta col Napoli, è un altro Milan, abbiamo vinto 3 partite su 4 e totalizzato 10 punti su 12, quindi adesso, per la prima volta, sono fiducioso. Vincere anche questa sarebbe veramente importante.


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Novembre 2015)

secondo me giocheremo così 

Donnarumma
DeSciglio Mexes Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Montolivo Poli
Cerci Bacca Niang


----------



## Tobi (2 Novembre 2015)

Credo che si andrà verso questa formazione:

Donnarumma
Calabria Mexes Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Montolivo Poli
Cerci Bacca Adriano

poi a 20 minuti dalla fine toglie il brasiliano e mette Niang che ha soltanto 15-20 minuti di autonomia


----------



## Aron (2 Novembre 2015)

È ora di ripescare Calabria.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (2 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> È ora di ripescare Calabria.










.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Novembre 2015)

Ma Montolivo e Bertolacci recuperano?


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Novembre 2015)

Speriamo di recuperare Bertolacci e che Niang sia pronto a partire dal 1', è l'unico che abbiamo che può fare l'esterno sx nel tridente


----------



## Superpippo9 (2 Novembre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> secondo me giocheremo così
> 
> Donnarumma
> DeSciglio Mexes Romagnoli Antonelli
> ...



Secondo me Montolivo non recupera per sabato; quindi credo la squadra sia la stessa con de jong in mezzo


----------



## unbreakable (2 Novembre 2015)

reja aveva detto di temere i grandi nomi del Bologna ..adesso dice che con il Milan vuole un altro piglio (nel senso che ne vuole pigliare un altro?) atalanta squadra scorbutica da sempre e saranno motivati..drizziamo le antenne e attenzione e concentrazione al massimo..anche per via delle assenze


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Novembre 2015)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma Montolivo e Bertolacci recuperano?



Montolivo ni Bertolacci no

Difficile anche Niang dal primo minuto, più probabile Honda, Bacca e Cerci davanti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Novembre 2015)

Ora che la squadra gira un pò meglio io contro l'Atalanta azzarderei Suso al posto di Bonaventura,
in fondo dovrebbe essere il suo ruolo


----------



## Tobi (2 Novembre 2015)

Comunque Bertolacci centrale accanto a Montolivo può fare benissimo


----------



## Il Genio (2 Novembre 2015)

Ieri sera ha ammesso fra i denti che largo a sx giocherà Niang.
Su Alex, aspetterei a darlo per morto, per me giocherà al contrario di Montolivo e Bertolacci i qual ispero saranno disponibili a Torino.
Vedo De Jong per Montolivo e Poli per Bertolacci, non credo toglierà De Sciglio, penso piuttosto ad un ultima spiaggia


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ha ammesso fra i denti che largo a sx giocherà Niang.
> Su Alex, aspetterei a darlo per morto, per me giocherà al contrario di Montolivo e Bertolacci i qual ispero saranno disponibili a Torino.
> Vedo De Jong per Montolivo e Poli per Bertolacci, non credo toglierà De Sciglio, penso piuttosto ad un ultima spiaggia



Per rimanere con questo modulo Niang è l'unico che può giocare li, ma credo non avrà più di sessanta minuti sulle gambe.


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Novembre 2015)

Da vincere e poi si recuperano gli infortunati.Forza Milan


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Novembre 2015)

contro reja fatichiamo sempre, piazzerà l'autobus sulla linea di porta


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ora che la squadra gira un pò meglio io contro l'Atalanta azzarderei Suso al posto di Bonaventura,
> in fondo dovrebbe essere il suo ruolo



Mah, già gioca male a destra, a sinistra non combinerà nulla.

Secondo me dovrebbe provare Niang (se sta abbastanza bene) oppure giocare con due attaccanti, tanto l'Atalanta si difenderà e basta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah, già gioca male a destra, a sinistra non combinerà nulla.
> 
> Secondo me dovrebbe provare Niang (se sta abbastanza bene) oppure giocare con due attaccanti, tanto l'Atalanta si difenderà e basta.



infatti o parte con le due punte e gioca un 4-4-2 allargando poli a sinistra o parte con niang largo..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Novembre 2015)

Una partita fondamentale. Si deve vincere per restare nella parti alte, e dare fiducia alla squadra.


----------



## folletto (3 Novembre 2015)

Manca Bona, che ora che gioca nel suo ruolo di esterno sinistro sta facendo davvero bene. Mi son dovuto ricredere su Jack e in parte anche su Cerci, ma del resto quando fai giocare la gente nel ruolo che gli compete....


----------



## Kaladin85 (3 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti o parte con le due punte e gioca un 4-4-2 allargando poli a sinistra o parte con niang largo..



Niang, Bacca, Luiz Adriano e Cerci titolari nel 4-4-2 è impossibile, sarebbe troppo sbilanciato e tornerebbe il problema di non avere punte in panchina.
Giocherà con il 4-3-3 con Niang o Honda al posto di Bonaventura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2015)

ma perche di SABATO SERA ???? perchè ????


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma perche di SABATO SERA ???? perchè ????



Giocheremo 3 partite consecutive di sabato sera


----------



## mistergao (3 Novembre 2015)

Andiamo e spacchiamoli, senza esitazioni, senza tentennamenti, la vittoria deve essere nostra.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Niang, Bacca, Luiz Adriano e Cerci titolari nel 4-4-2 è impossibile, sarebbe troppo sbilanciato e tornerebbe il problema di non avere punte in panchina.
> Giocherà con il 4-3-3 con Niang o Honda al posto di Bonaventura.



ho detto che se parte con le due punte niang va in panca e allarga poli a sinistra


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma perche di SABATO SERA ???? perchè ????



per farci venire la febbre, la febbre del sabato sera


----------



## kolao95 (3 Novembre 2015)

Io farei un pensierino anche a far riposare Romagnoli, che è diffidato.


----------



## Kaladin85 (3 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho detto che se parte con le due punte niang va in panca e allarga poli a sinistra



Ho letto Niang largo, pensavo parlassi di 4-4-2.
Comunque non credo che passi al 4-4-2 in assenza di Bonaventura e Bertolacci; molto probabilmente si atterrà al modulo che bene sta facendo e valuti il cambio quando recupereremo Bertolacci e Balotelli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ho letto Niang largo, pensavo parlassi di 4-4-2.
> Comunque non credo che passi al 4-4-2 in assenza di Bonaventura e Bertolacci; molto probabilmente si atterrà al modulo che bene sta facendo e valuti il cambio quando recupereremo Bertolacci e Balotelli.



anche io spero nel 4-3-3 con niang


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Io farei un pensierino anche a far riposare Romagnoli, che è diffidato.



allora lo abbiamo perso per la juve


----------



## Aron (3 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora lo abbiamo perso per la juve



Anche dalla partita contro l'Atalanta non m'aspetto nulla, però un Milan sull'onda delle ultime partite che chiude il primo tempo sul 2-0 potrebbe permettersi il lusso di sostituire Romagnoli all'intervallo.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Novembre 2015)

Comunque ho sbagliato io, Romagnoli non è diffidato.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque ho sbagliato io, Romagnoli non è diffidato.



Non ne ha già saltata una per diffida ?

Comunque fin qui ha preso troppi gialli.


----------



## bargnani83 (3 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque ho sbagliato io, Romagnoli non è diffidato.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ne ha già saltata una per diffida ?
> 
> Comunque fin qui ha preso troppi gialli.



Quello di domenica è stato il terzo giallo e da quest'anno si entra in diffida al quarto cartellino. Quella che ha saltato l'ha saltata per volere di Tagliavento, che lo ha espulso a Genova.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quello di domenica è stato il terzo giallo e da quest'anno si entra in diffida al quarto cartellino. Quella che ha saltato l'ha saltata per volere di Tagliavento, che lo ha espulso a Genova.



Ah è vero.

Occhio comunque che dopo due giri di diffide la quota scende a due, se hanno mantenuto le vecchie regole.


----------



## Cizzu (4 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ora che la squadra gira un pò meglio io contro l'Atalanta azzarderei Suso al posto di Bonaventura,
> in fondo dovrebbe essere il suo ruolo



speriamo davvero...


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2015)

Queste sono le prossime 6 sfide che ci attendono:

Milan-Atalanta
Juventus-Milan
Milan-Sampdoria
Carpi-Milan
Milan-Verona
Frosinone-Milan

Una squadra che vuole provare a lottare non dico necessariamente per lo scudetto ma per il terzo posto DEVE fare 15 punti. Con l'Atalanta non farei troppi esperimenti, viste già le defezioni, la gara sarà a mio avviso molto meno semplice rispetto alla sfida dell'Olimpico. Non accetto un risultato diverso dalla vittoria.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Novembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Queste sono le prossime 6 sfide che ci attendono:
> 
> Milan-Atalanta
> Juventus-Milan
> ...



Quoto la sensazione, anche io ho un pò di paura per sabato.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Novembre 2015)

Se non dovesse farcela anche Montolivo l'unica soluzione è giocare con un centrocampo a 4:

Cerci Kucka DeJong Poli
Luiz Bacca

per forza di cose.. De Jong, Kucka e Poli in un centrocampo a 3 mai..


----------



## zlatan (4 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se non dovesse farcela anche Montolivo l'unica soluzione è giocare con un centrocampo a 4:
> 
> Cerci Kucka DeJong Poli
> Luiz Bacca
> ...



Concordo anche se Poli esterno sinistra sarebbe una novità, ma lui bene o male è in grado di fare qualunque ruolo. Non rischierà di certo Niang dal primo minuto, la mia paura è che giochi con De Jong Kucka Poli e i 3 davanti Cerci Bacca e Honda. Soprattutto quest'ultimo sarebbe una iattura, io darei un'altra chance a Suso, non si sa mai che faccia vedere davvero chi è. Peccato per Bertolacci e soprattutto Jack, 2 assenze pesantissime. Tra Alex e Mexes scelgo Mexes tutta la vita, ma comunque fino a quando gioca bene giusto continuare con Alex, il vero scandalo è la panchina per Calabria. Devo giocare sia al posto di Abate che soprattutto di De Sciglio.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Queste sono le prossime 6 sfide che ci attendono:
> 
> Milan-Atalanta
> Juventus-Milan
> ...



In realtà la media esatta per arrivare terzi è di 2,0 punti a partita.

Per cui farne 13-14 sarebbe già buona come cosa. IMHO


----------



## kolao95 (4 Novembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà la media esatta per arrivare terzi è di 2,0 punti a partita.
> 
> Per cui farne 13-14 sarebbe già buona come cosa. IMHO



Secondo me un pari con Atalanta o Samp viene fuori.


----------



## zlatan (4 Novembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà la media esatta per arrivare terzi è di 2,0 punti a partita.
> 
> Per cui farne 13-14 sarebbe già buona come cosa. IMHO



Infatti anche se firmerei per prendere 4 dai gobbi ma fare 15 punti, è tutt'altro che scontato.


----------



## de sica (4 Novembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Queste sono le prossime 6 sfide che ci attendono:
> 
> Milan-Atalanta
> Juventus-Milan
> ...



Ragazzi, non per essere cattivo, però cerchiamo di pensare partita per partita. Queste previsioni di solito ci portano una sfiga immane. Ancora ricordo i discorsi tipo:" se facciamo 15 punti in quelle partite.. se riusciamo a fare almeno 9 punti.. se vinciamo quella andiamo a.. " e poi canniamo subito la prima.
Riguardo questa partita, la temo più della trasferta di roma appena fatta, per una questione di motivazioni, oltre agli infortunati. Dovremo scendere in campo per mangiarli


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non per essere cattivo, però cerchiamo di pensare partita per partita. Queste previsioni di solito ci portano una sfiga immane. Ancora ricordo i discorsi tipo:" se facciamo 15 punti in quelle partite.. se riusciamo a fare almeno 9 punti.. se vinciamo quella andiamo a.. " e poi canniamo subito la prima.
> Riguardo questa partita, la temo più della trasferta di roma appena fatta, per una questione di motivazioni, oltre agli infortunati. Dovremo scendere in campo per mangiarli


Io non ho fatto nessuna previsione 
Ho detto solo che queste sono le partite prima di Natale e che bisogna fare 15 punti se si vuole puntare al terzo posto o comunque all'Europa. Concordo sul fatto che la sfida con l'Atalanta sarà molto più complicata rispetto a quella con la Lazio, sia per motivazioni sia per gli infortuni.


----------



## Milanforever63 (4 Novembre 2015)

In 45 anni di tifo rossonero queste partite sono quelle che canniamo regolarmente ... spero vivamente di sbagliarmi


----------



## Aron (4 Novembre 2015)

Calma e umiltà.
La nostra è una rosa da Europa League, e fare un filotto di quattro vittorie vuol dire avere un rendimento al di sopra delle nostre possibilità; praticamente da squadra da Champions.
La partita con l'Atalanta resta difficilissima, sia per questo motivo sia per l'indisponibilità di certi giocatori.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

*Sky: fuori Alex e Bertolacci e dentro Mexes e Poli.

Montolivo: cresce l'ottimismo per il recupero ma crescono anche i dubbi per non rischiarlo. Al suo posto, potrebbe giocare De Jong. 

Al posto di Bonventura uno tra Niang e Honda.*


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calma e umiltà.
> La nostra è una rosa da Europa League, e fare un filotto di quattro vittorie vuol dire avere un rendimento al di sopra delle nostre possibilità; praticamente da squadra da Champions.
> La partita con l'Atalanta resta difficilissima, sia per questo motivo sia per l'indisponibilità di certi giocatori.



Quoto.

Io non ci sto a fare previsioni, per me questa squadra che non ha proprio dei fenomeni deve pensare giornata dopo giornata, pensare a lottare i 95-96 minuti di ogni gara, poi i conti ci fanno alla fine.


----------



## davoreb (5 Novembre 2015)

Gara importantissima in vista della sfida contro la Juve, vincendo questa partita arriviamo in una condizione psicologica e di classifica ideale.

La partita sembra agevole sulla carta ma questo Milan non dà ancora sicurezze.

Sono preoccupato per gli infortuni in quanto si dovrà cambiare molto.


----------



## Milan7champions (5 Novembre 2015)

Forza e andiamo allo sosta con 4 vittorie consecutive,dai!


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2015)

*Sarà Giacomelli l'arbitro di Milan-Atalanta.*


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2015)

*Ecco la probabile formazza secondo Sportmediaset:

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Honda.


Atalanta (4-3-3): Sportiello; Masiello, Stendardo, Paletta, Bellini; Grassi, De Roon, Carmona; Moralez, Pinilla, Gomez
*


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2015)

Spero di vedere Niang al posto di Honda e spero venga concesso qualche minuto a J.Mauri.


----------



## Nicco (6 Novembre 2015)

Spero in una vittoria per affrontare serenamente la Juve, accettando una sconfitta probabile.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2015)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, De Jong, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Honda
A disp.: Abbiati, Alex, Rodrigo Ely, Calabria, Zapata, Mauri, Montolivo, Suso, Niang, Luiz Adriano. All.:Mihajlovic
Squalificati: Bonaventura
Indisponibili: Menez, Balotelli, Abate, Diego Lopez, Bertolacci

Atalanta (4-3-3): Sportiello; Masiello, Stendardo, Paletta, Dramé; Grassi, De Roon, Carmona; Moralez, Pinilla, Gomez
A disp.: Bassi, Toloi, Cherubin, Bellini, Brivio, Raimondi, Migliaccio, Kurtic, Cigarini, D'Alessandro, Monachello, Denis. All.: Reja
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Saugher, Dramé*


----------



## koti (6 Novembre 2015)

Per Montolivo filtra ottimismo. cit.


----------



## Denni90 (6 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, De Jong, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Honda
> A disp.: Abbiati, Alex, Rodrigo Ely, Calabria, Zapata, Mauri, Montolivo, Suso, Niang, Luiz Adriano. All.:Mihajlovic
> ...



c'è un dramè di troppo tra indisponibili e titolari ?


----------



## koti (6 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, De Jong, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Honda
> A disp.: Abbiati, Alex, Rodrigo Ely, Calabria, Zapata, Mauri, Montolivo, Suso, Niang, Luiz Adriano. All.:Mihajlovic
> ...


Certo che Kucka-De Jong-Poli è proprio una roba terrificante da film horror vietato ai minori.  Fortuna che giochiamo con l'Atalanta in casa (ma non darei comunque scontata la vittoria, tutt'altro).


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2015)

Visti gli uomini in campo, accetterei tranquillamente una partita stile Milan-Chievo, possiamo anche tirare in porta 2 volte e fare 30% di possesso palla, ma l'importante è che si vinca.


----------



## Gas (6 Novembre 2015)

Gioca davvero Honda ? Sono in lutto


----------



## Aron (6 Novembre 2015)

Con Honda si tornerebbe al 4-3-1-2.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Novembre 2015)

Il centrocampo Kucka, De Jong, Poli non si può vedere, l'Atalanta probabilmente ci presserà alto tanto con scarsoni simili non avrà paura delle ripartenze, Honda al solito sarà soverchiato e Cerci e Bacca saranno abbandonati al loro destino,

Io proverei a inserire un regista dalla primavera (Locatelli?)
oppure come si fece in una emergenza simile con T. Silva spostare a cc uno tra romagnoli o Mexes, almeno rispetto ai tre centrocampisti sono in grado di fare un passaggio preciso oltre i due metri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2015)

Honda, paradossalmente, è meglio che giochi ala, è un trequartista ma è così scarso che fa solo danni, quindi meglio non crei problemi vicino alla linea di fondo e pensi soltanto a correre su e giù. Seedorf ci aveva visto lungo col giapponese.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo Kucka, De Jong, Poli non si può vedere, l'Atalanta probabilmente ci presserà alto tanto con scarsoni simili non avrà paura delle ripartenze, Honda al solito sarà soverchiato e Cerci e Bacca saranno abbandonati al loro destino,
> 
> Io proverei a inserire un regista dalla primavera (Locatelli?)
> oppure come si fece in una emergenza simile con T. Silva spostare a cc uno tra romagnoli o Mexes, almeno rispetto ai tre centrocampisti sono in grado di fare un passaggio preciso oltre i due metri.



L'anno scorso però giocammo con Poli e Montolivo mezzali e De Jong in regia e Colantuono decise di fare una partita totalmente in difesa per poi ripartire in contropiede, e infatti subimmo proprio un gol in contropiede. Vediamo domani che farà Reja, ma in teoria con quei tre nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe più consono aspettare l'errore che prima o poi arriva e poi ripartire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Novembre 2015)

*I convocati del Milan: c'è Montolivo
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri (97).

DIFENSORI: Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata.

CENTROCAMPISTI: de Jong, José Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli, Suso.

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Novembre 2015)

*SKY: tridente titolare Niang-Bacca-Cerci*


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: tridente titolare Niang-Bacca-Cerci*



Molto bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: tridente titolare Niang-Bacca-Cerci*



Bene. Sta mettendo sempre oggettivamente i più adatti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Novembre 2015)

Questa partita chi dirà se siamo finalmente sopra l'asticella della mediocrità da centro classifica a differenza degli anni scorsi


----------



## Tobi (7 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bene. Sta mettendo sempre oggettivamente i più adatti.



E direi finalmente. basta esperimenti


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazza secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Niang.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: tridente titolare Niang-Bacca-Cerci*



è un bel tridente, sono curioso di vederlo


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è che con quel centrocampo abbiamo faticato per alcuni tratti col Sassuolo e poi servì l'ingresso di Bertolacci per cambiare marcia, domani chi potrebbe farci cambiare marcia? Forse José Mauri..


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: tridente titolare Niang-Bacca-Cerci*



contenta per niang, ma che autonomia può avere ? lo regge almeno un tempo ?


----------



## J&B (7 Novembre 2015)

4-3-3 classico stavolta,speriamo che il centrocampo regga


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Novembre 2015)

Non è un rischio forzare il recupero di Montolivo?


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2015)

Questa è veramente la prova del nove, vincere quattro gare di fila ti può davvero rilanciare non solo da un punto di vista della classifica, ma proprio della mentalità.


----------



## DannySa (7 Novembre 2015)

Da vincere assolutamente altrimenti si butterebbero via le 3 gare vinte in precedenza.
Ovviamente se fossimo andati a giocare a Torino con la Juve non avrei fatto lo stesso discorso.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

*Gazzetta: Montolivo e Niang dal primo*


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Montolivo e Niang dal primo*



Montolivo non è un azzardo? Niang credo avrà sessanta minuti al massimo sulle gambe.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Montolivo e Niang dal primo*



Bene così.


----------



## Doctore (7 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Montolivo non è un azzardo? Niang credo avrà sessanta minuti al massimo sulle gambe.



ma almeno hai dei cambi dai...ci sta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Montolivo e Niang dal primo*



Sono molto curioso di vedere Niang.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Montolivo e Niang dal primo*



Sono loro che ci devono far vincere la partita.

Niang a sinistra da noi è una novità, se fa bene Bonaventura potrebbe fare la mezzala con la Juve sostituendo Bertolacci


----------



## Casnop (7 Novembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono loro che ci devono far vincere la partita.
> 
> Niang a sinistra da noi è una novità, se fa bene Bonaventura potrebbe fare la mezzala con la Juve sostituendo Bertolacci



Speriamo di recuperare Bertolacci. Stasera, vista la mala parata, pochi concetti: buttiamola dentro in qualche modo, evitando il contrario dal'altro lato del campo. Dovrebbe bastare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Novembre 2015)

Calcio estivo...


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

Da vincere assolutamente!! Forza Milan!!


----------



## Dany20 (7 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Montolivo e Niang dal primo*


Contentissimo che Niang parta titolare. Speriamo che non deluda. forza M'Baye!


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Montolivo non è un azzardo? Niang credo avrà sessanta minuti al massimo sulle gambe.



buono dai, pensavo che essendo appena rientrato, avesse a malapena 1 tempo nelle gambe.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Novembre 2015)

Non facciamo scherzi questa sera eh!


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> buono dai, pensavo che essendo appena rientrato, avesse a malapena 1 tempo nelle gambe.



Ma vista la giovane età sessanta minuti li può benissimo fare...


----------



## Ciachi (7 Novembre 2015)

Sono teso come non mi capitava da tempo!!!! Daiiiiii


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Novembre 2015)

Non nascondo che questi avvicendamenti un po' mi spaventano,visto che avevano trovato un mini equilibrio giusto ora. Però speriamo bene,la quarta vittoria sarebbe importantissima.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Novembre 2015)

Forza Milan!


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI:*

*MILAN: *_Donnarumma, De Sciglio, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Niang_
*ATALANTA:*_ Sportiello; Raimondi, Paletta, Toloi, Dramè; Grassi, De Roon, Cigarini; Moralez, Pinilla, Gomez._


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2015)

POLI


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

FORZA RAGAZZI!!!!!!!!!! Bisogna vincere, stasera più che mai!


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONE UFFICIALE:*
> 
> *MILAN: *_Donnarumma, De Sciglio, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Niang_




Forza. Vincere e basta!


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI:*
> 
> *MILAN: *_Donnarumma, De Sciglio, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Niang_
> *ATALANTA:*_ Sportiello; Raimondi, Paletta, Toloi, Dramè; Grassi, De Roon, Cigarini; Moralez, Pinilla, Gomez._



Speriamo bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Novembre 2015)

Non sono molto ottimista, spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Considerando i giocatori a disposizione Miha ha messo la miglior formazione possibile, anche se personalmente avrei preferito Calabria a De Sciglio che ne combina 4 a partita


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI:*
> 
> *MILAN: *_Donnarumma, De Sciglio, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Cerci, Bacca, Niang_
> *ATALANTA:*_ Sportiello; Raimondi, Paletta, Toloi, Dramè; Grassi, De Roon, Cigarini; Moralez, Pinilla, Gomez._



daje, non mi importa come, voglio i 3 punti anche stasera. 

occhio a cigarini, uno che ci purga sempre.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Iniziamo bene.. Boateng e il compagno di merende in tribuna.


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Novembre 2015)

Avete sentito Premium? Muntari e la sua possibilità di tornare?! Agghiacciante.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Novembre 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Avete sentito Premium? Muntari e la sua possibilità di tornare?! Agghiacciante.



Ha detto che Boateng potrebbe tornare, mentre Muntari l'ha chiamato "ex certificato".


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Dio mio


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

DAI RAGAZZI!!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

Muntari e Boateng in tribuna, che film horror


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Bravo Niang


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

è tornato Balotelli2 la vendetta: Niang


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

Quando tira Montolivo non mettono neanche la barriera, lo sanno che tira solo mozzarelle


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Romagnoli male qui, sveglia!


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Ahi. Malissimo Romagnoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

dove caspio andava Romagnoli?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

inizio da horror comunque


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

romagnoli la fatta un po grossa


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

questi primi minuti male male


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Brutto Milan per ora. Troppi errori evitabili

Cerci ha perso ogni singolo pallone che ha toccato...


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Novembre 2015)

Cerci sembra soffrire san siro


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Maledetto de scgilo


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Molto male. Stiamo soffrendo l'Atalanta in casa...


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Poli inutile veramente..


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

Mmm male si fanno sentire le assenze per ora


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

C'è da dire che questi fanno un pressing icredibile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Poli non ci mette tanto per ricordare a tutti perche il suo sopranome e l'inutile.


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Novembre 2015)

Ottimo niang finora


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Molto molto bene Niang!


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Bene Cerci


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Romagnoli in bambola totale..


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

Romagnoli non ce la fa stasera, pessimo inizio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Anche Bacca per ora non pare in serata


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

niang sta facendo molto bene!


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Al di là delle assenze questa sera sono scesi in campo con l'aria di sufficienza.. Non si può, devono sempre dare il massimo!


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Noooooooo!!!


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh

Peccato


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

mamma cosa s'è fumato bacca.  

bene niang finora.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

sembra esserci una buona intesa tra niang e bacca, peccato per l'occasione fallita


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma murano tutti questi


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

Niang fa quello che dovrebbe fare Montolivo..incredibile..


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma murano tutti questi



è stato ovviamente Paletta, stasera farà una prestazione alla Thiago Silva.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

de sciglio ci lascerà in 10, scontato


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma che fa sto somaro di De Sciglio?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Sto asino di desvlgio


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Niang fa quello che dovrebbe fare Montolivo..incredibile..



Montolivo non c'entra niente.. Se non si muove nessuno senza palla lui che deve fare?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Che palle sto desglio


----------



## Victorss (7 Novembre 2015)

Niang é un animale.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Montolivo non c'entra niente.. Se non si muove nessuno senza palla lui che deve fare?



io sto parlando dei cambi di gioco...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Intanto quasi 30 minuti senza tiro in porto


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Beh questa se non si vince sono davvero punti persi


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

buona azione anche fortunosa di antonelli ma una volta in area o tiri o la passi


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

brividi ogni volta che passano sulla fascia di de sciglio.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Che scarparo De Sciglio. DIo mio.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

no va beh togliete de sciglio vi prego


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Spero metta subito Calabria.


----------



## koti (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma quanto è scandaloso De Sciglio? Ma perchè non gioca Calabria?


----------



## raducioiu (7 Novembre 2015)

Togliere De Sciglio. Dal calcio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

mMadonna De Sciglio. Che sciagura. Improponibile. Ma quante ne combina in una gara?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Quest'asino ci lascerà in 10


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

complicarsi la vita con i rinvii.  perché ?


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Bravo Gigio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

uomo a terra in area e l'abitro fa continuare? Vabbe.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Comunque sti passeggini in area con il loro pressing non riesco a capirlo


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

voglio calabria al più presto.


----------



## raducioiu (7 Novembre 2015)

Calabria si sta scaldando


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Si scalda Calabria. Per fortuna.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma Bergomi che continua a dire che forse c'era rigore per l'Atalanta??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma cosa fa Kucka? Daiiiii svegliatevi


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Bravo Niang bravissimo


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Novembre 2015)

Questa è una partita per Luiz Adriano e ovviamente deve togliere De Sciglio per Calabria


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

giustamente punteranno su de sciglio per tutta la partita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> giustamente punteranno su de sciglio per tutta la partita



Miha lo toglie


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma Bergomi che continua a dire che forse c'era rigore per l'Atalanta??



ma quale ? quello su cigarini ? ridicolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

Il Bologna gliene ha fatti 3 a questi qui


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

speriamo di vedere un altro atteggiamento nel secondo tempo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

Mah prima o poi dovevamo farlo uno 0-0


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

*Milan - Atalanta 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Si chiude un primo tempo veramente brutto. 

Solo Niang ha fatto qualcosa di positivo(suo anche l unico tiro in porta). Male invece Romagnoli, Cerci, Bacca, Poli e sopratutto De Sciglio, come contro la Lazio ne combina una dopo l'altra.

Insomma, tutta la squadra gioca male, troppa sufficienza, mancano movimento e voglia. Spesso provano colpi o azioni assurde invece di fare la cosa piu semplice. Infuriante.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

si sente la mancanza di jack. 

cerci va servito di più, per il resto bene niang, ma a centrocampo uno tra poli e kucka è di troppo, serve fantasia.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Niente, figuriamoci se mostriamo continuità. Finirà in pareggio questa


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Bologna gliene ha fatti 3 a questi qui



Tutti nel secondo tempo però, speriamo che pure con noi si addormentino nel secondo tempo anche con noi.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Novembre 2015)

Come si sente l'assenza di Jack. Lui era l'unico che creava occasioni.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Novembre 2015)

Brutta partita, l'atalanta meglio del Milan, ricordiamoci che l'arbitro ha salvato De Pipponis dal secondo giallo nettissimo. Il migliore Mexes quando e' concentrato e' un signor difensore, Niang che non giocava da mesi meglio di Cerci. Manca la qualita', la vedo nera


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma Poli e Kucka giocano?


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma a centrocampo uno tra poli e kucka è di troppo, serve fantasia.



Esatto. Con questi due insieme è dura, stiamo facendo una partita simile a quella col Sassuolo dove c'erano proprio loro due. Spero che Miha metta presto le 2 punte.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Novembre 2015)

Per il secondo tempo toglierei Poli e Cerci per Honda e Luiz Adriano, dovreve correre piu la palla


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per il secondo tempo toglierei Poli e Cerci per Honda e Luiz Adriano, dovreve correre piu la palla



honda...


----------



## Schism75 (7 Novembre 2015)

Come preventivato partita orrida. Troppi 2 giocatori di qualità a mancare. Vediamo se leva de sciglio, perché il rischio di espulsione é altissimo. Male quasi tutti, tranne Niang e Montolivo. Niang però l'avrei fatto entrare dopo, perché sta finendo la benzina mi pare. Speriamo che loro non riescano a pressare così tanto nel secondo tempo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Novembre 2015)

si sapeva che sarebbe stata difficile

de sciglio comico, mi dispiace ma è alla frutta, dentro calabria

quanto mi sta sui cosiddetti niang, a vederlo giocare non puoi non rimanere irritato da tanta sufficienza


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

4 vittorie consecutive sarebbero state troppo belle..


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Novembre 2015)

Se ci va bene pareggiamo, spero tanto di sbagliare


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Novembre 2015)

Io ci credo, per me la vinciamo


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Calabria per De Sciglio. Dai, Davide!


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Dentro Calabria


----------



## Dany20 (7 Novembre 2015)

Entra Calabria, bene.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Secondo me Montolivo tecnicamente proprio non e capace di mettere un cross da quella posizione


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Pinilla maiale


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

mamma che entrata, ci stava benissimo pure il rosso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Fuorigioco. Per fortuna


----------



## koti (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma non si sente che Bergomi è interista eh.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma questo Sportiello maledetto


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

E quando segnamo


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Novembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mamma che entrata, ci stava benissimo pure il rosso.



Entrata infame... scandaloso il mancato rosso


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

ma cerci dov'è ? sveglia, sta facendo tutto niang ma si vede che adesso è stanco. 

voglio luiz adriano e mi metterei a 4-4-2.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Pinilla ahahahahahahah


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Male. Molto male.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Poli è davvero l'inutilità fatta giocatore di calcio.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Te pareva che questi fanno la partita della vita contro di noi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Niang dasolo contro 5, senza sostegno.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Malissimo.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Novembre 2015)

a destra tra Kucka e Cerci fanno a gara di provocazione alle bestemmie


----------



## raducioiu (7 Novembre 2015)

Servon cambi a centrocampo


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Un altro po' e il gol lo pigliamo.. Miha, cambia qualcosa..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Che fortuna! Ammonizione giusta.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

ha rischiato grosso calabria!


----------



## koti (7 Novembre 2015)

Ci è andata bene, questo sembrava rigore.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma Mauri è almeno in panca?


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Novembre 2015)

Gomez veramente scandaloso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Non e l'Atalanta che fa la partita della vita, siamo noi che con Poli e Kucka contemporaneamente giochiamo senza centrocampo. Non c'e un minimo di filtro, qualita o gioco. Cosi non va.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Novembre 2015)

Vabbe'.....già ho perso le speranze!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Bacca però ha rotto i cog., potrebbe anche passarla prima invece di cercare di scartarne 15


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

male male...dai ragazzi!


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bacca però ha rotto i cog., potrebbe anche passarla prima invece di cercare di scartarne 15



si però fischiassero i falli... ha preso 3 calci


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Ecco il solito Milan.. quella con la Lazio è stato solo il caso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bacca però ha rotto i cog., potrebbe anche passarla prima invece di cercare di scartarne 15



Oggi ogni volta che tocca palla si intestardisce in modo assurdo.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Soffriamo troppo sulle fasce.. bisogna mettere un 4-4-2, così da affiancare anche Luiz a Bacca.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bacca però ha rotto i cog., potrebbe anche passarla prima invece di cercare di scartarne 15



non gli riesce un dribbling manco per sbaglio..


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Se ciao Bacca


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

c'era un angolo clamoroso, ma gli arbitri di linea a cosa servono ?


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma perché niang non ha seguito l'azione?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma sparati Montolivo


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

c'era angolo!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Dormita di Niang.
Palesemente calcio d'angolo.
Dribbiling ridicolo di Montolivo.


Che spettacolo


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Novembre 2015)

Deve entrare Luiz per Kucka


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Straordinario Donnarumma.

Ma così non va proprio.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Gigio c'è!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Esce Kucka per Luiz Adriano. GRAZIE. Non fa altro che perdere palla e rallentare l'azione




Bravo Gigio


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Cosa ha parato


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma che fanno in difesa?


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

mamma mia..bravo gigio!


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Ancora grande Donnarumma


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

Fuori Kucka, dentro L.A.!


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Madò Donnarumma

questi ci stanno prendendo a pallonate


----------



## Ciachi (7 Novembre 2015)

Ci stanno 'palleggiando' in testa


----------



## Schism75 (7 Novembre 2015)

Dominati in lungo e largo. Allucinante.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Novembre 2015)

Dominati dall'atalanta


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

fisicamente siamo bollitissimi.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

Lo 0-0 sarebbe manna a questo punto. Stramerita l'Atalanta ma spero che la vinceremo con un colpo di sedere come succede all'Inter


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

altro miracolo


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Ci stanno prendendo a pallonate


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Che vergogna.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Tornato il Milan osceno..niente invece di migliorare torniamo peggiorando


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

stiamo subendo troppo! bisogna reagire o prendiamo gol sicuro!


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Bacca da 3


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Meritiamo di perdere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Cerci e ancora in campo?!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bacca da 3



Saranno in 3-4 a meritarsi la sufficienza...


----------



## Hellscream (7 Novembre 2015)

Non la vinciamo nemmeno se giocano per altri 10 anni


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

bacca non ne ha azzeccata una stasera.  

maledetta gazzetta che porta rogna.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Altra parata spaventosa di Donnarumma


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Niente bacca imbarazzante


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Ancora Gigio.. Mamma mia che pena..


----------



## raducioiu (7 Novembre 2015)

Adesso si può dire che Donnarumma sta dimostrando di esser davvero bravo coi fatti


----------



## koti (7 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma bravissimo, l'unica nota positiva di stasera.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

dio mio.. grande Donnarumma!


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Antonelli e Romagnoli guardavano le mosche


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

La squadra è lunga un chilometro


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Novembre 2015)

Dove sono i fan di Lopez adesso?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Niente. O finisce in parita o si perde. 

Honda sta per entrare e cio non cambiera nulla. Bacca oggi fa letteralmente revoltare. 

Poli inutile come sempre. Niente, niente da fare cosi.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Novembre 2015)

Bacca palla al piede è scarso, ma si sapeva... oltrettutto è clamorosamente monopiede.... Il problema è che lo serviamo a 35 metri dalla porta... tutto li.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Novembre 2015)

PremiumPlay è così in ritardo che i vostri commenti sono in anticipo


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Pinilla pare il Borriello dei (più) poveri


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Entra Honda esce Niang


----------



## Schism75 (7 Novembre 2015)

La partita con la Lazio é stato un caso. Siamo questi. Voglio conte.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

mamma mia non vedo l'ora che finisca sta agonia.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

entrato Honda... ciao...non segnamo più


----------



## Dany20 (7 Novembre 2015)

Che fa Philippe?


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

I due centrali agghiaccianti.

Mi sa che il migliore lì dietro è davvero il bistrattato Alex


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Bacca pietoso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Bacca, BASTA!!!! Passala! Che schifo che mi fa oggi


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

che pena...


----------



## koti (7 Novembre 2015)

La partita peggiore della stagione forse oggi, tolta Napoli.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Novembre 2015)

Senza Jack sta squadra è da zona bassa bassa


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Che schifo


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

se finisce 0 a 0... siamo fortunati


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Non vinciamo un duello individuale da 12esimo minuto forse..


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

La prossima contro i gobbi...


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

poli è un fantasma, è come giocare in 10, persino nocerino riuscirebbe a essere più utile.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Novembre 2015)

umilante, nemmeno 1 tiro in porta, vergognatevi


----------



## Dany20 (7 Novembre 2015)

Una sculata come l'Inter? Mai.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Non abbiamo toccato palla nel secondo tempo..una vergogna


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma lo abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta?


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

E vabbè. Salvataggio sulla linea...


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma dai


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

Non abbiamo giocato da squadra oggi aldilà delle carenze dei singoli . Giusto non vincere. Grosso passo indietro


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

L'Atalanta che gioca con la difesa a centrocampo... a San Siro


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo giocato da squadra oggi aldilà delle carenze dei singoli . Giusto non vincere. Grosso passo indietro



Conoscendo la mentalità di sti mediocri per loro è buono vincere 3 e pareggiare una


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

ci vuole un rigore.. non segneremo mai se no..


----------



## koti (7 Novembre 2015)

Honda è inutile tanto quanto Poli.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Romagnoli versione manichino


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Non vinciamo un contrasto manco a pregare


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

che ansia


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Antonelli miracoloso.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

ma dove vai


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Boh, Romagnoli e Mexes si sono calati gli acidi forse


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Robben ma WTF?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

già sta partita è un'agonia, ci si mette anche l'arbitro a fare il fenomeno. 

mamma che nervoso.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma sto arbitro fischia ogni cosa..ma datemi l'inglesi


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma potevamo vincere quattro partite di fila?

Sarebbe finito il mondo...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Dovevano dare il pesce in testa altro che in bocca


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Giacomelli schifoso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Che arbitro ridicolo. Ogni tocco e un fallo. Basta.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Novembre 2015)

Arrivano sempre prima, incredibile..


----------



## raducioiu (7 Novembre 2015)

Espulso Mihailovic


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Espulso Mihajlovic


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

espulso sinisa


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Mihajlovic va a prendere le lame nello spogliatoio


----------



## raducioiu (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma Poli ha toccato un pallone?


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

dai tutti a casa!


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Aee, ecco il tanque


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

poli osceno.


----------



## Milo (7 Novembre 2015)

Mi fa andare di matto Dormolivo, ha fatto sempre e solo lanci per tutta la partita e tutti senza darla ai compagni, sto urlando da mezzora


----------



## hiei87 (7 Novembre 2015)

Una delle prestazioni peggiori degli ultimi anni, e ne abbiamo viste tante di prestazioni oscene...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma sparatevi


----------



## raducioiu (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma dai Cerci e Poli


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Poli e Cerci ammazzatevi col gas.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Dio santo nooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Poli e Cerci. VERGOGNATEVI


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

Poli idiotaaaaaaaa


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

E che gli vuoi dire a sti due somari


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2015)

Oggi abbiamo avuto la conferma.. questo milan è da 10 posto un miracolo se arriva 5/6 squadra scarsa


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Novembre 2015)

Calabria ai livelli di De Sciglio


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

che rabbia!! dio santo! incapaci!


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

che oscenità. 

per come s'è messa è 1 punto guadagnato, abbiamo fatto schifissimo.


----------



## Milo (7 Novembre 2015)

Più colpa di poli che di cerci, non c'ha capito niente, NIENTE


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

deluso! brutta partita! male tutti! tranne Niang e Donnarumma!! 
Meglio pareggiare oggi e vincere la prossima!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Novembre 2015)

Che schifo di gara. Male quasi tutti. Mentalita schifosa. Vergognosi.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma possibile che mauri non possa far meglio di poli li mortacci loro?


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Novembre 2015)

Poli e cerci vergognosi.
Mihajlovic da esonero, non ci capisce nulla di calcio, il cambio Luiz Adriano - Kucka ha regalato la partita all'atalanta.


----------



## koti (7 Novembre 2015)

Niente, la dimensione della squadra è questa.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2015)

L'assenza di Bonaventura si è sentita.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Novembre 2015)

Umiliante, vergognatevi, dominati dall'atalanta, grandissimo Donnarumma altrimenti si perdeva 3 a 0. La lazio si e' venduta la partita non ci sono spiegazioni


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Più colpa di poli che di cerci, non c'ha capito niente, NIENTE



c'era anche Bacca un po più a destra.. Poli è veramente un somaro!


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Partitaccia. Non c'eravamo né fisicamente, né mentalmente. Il peggior Milan della stagione, dopo quello di Napoli.

Donnarumma 7,5
De Sciglio 5
Mexès 6
Romagnoli 5
Antonelli 6
Poli 5
Montolivo 5
Kucka 5,5
Cerci 5
Bacca 4,5
Niang 6,5
Luiz 6
Honda 5,5
Calabria 5


----------



## Milo (7 Novembre 2015)

Montolivo ha fatto solo lanci e tutti sbagliati, è ovvio che poi giochiamo male, se quello che dovrebbe impostare il gioco butta sempre via i palloni...


----------



## Hellscream (7 Novembre 2015)

Salvati da un 16enne


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2015)

Non si può dominare l'Atalanta a S.Siro. Ma si può essere dominati.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Montolivo ha fatto solo lanci e tutti sbagliati, è ovvio che poi giochiamo male, se quello che dovrebbe impostare il gioco butta sempre via i palloni...



E' una richiesta di Mihajlovic quella di verticalizzare immediatamente, non è che li butta a c...., certo è che se poi non si muove nessuno cosa vuoi fare?


----------



## Milo (7 Novembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> c'era anche Bacca un po più a destra.. Poli è veramente un somaro!



Esatto, l'ha data a cerci in fuorigioco e anche male


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Novembre 2015)

Ennesima dimostrazione del fallimento del mercato di galliani: rinnovi de jong che non gioca mai, ti tieni poli che è imbarazzante, ti tieni mauri che l'allenatore non vede nemmeno per sbaglio.
Siamo senza riserve, c'è solo da sperare che portino su Locatelli subito.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Novembre 2015)

Dipendiamo da Bonaventura. Solo lui creava panico. Davvero imbarazzanti stasera.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Esatto, l'ha data a cerci in fuorigioco e anche male



ti giuro.. che nervi!


----------



## Kaw (7 Novembre 2015)

Era la partita da vincere, lo diciamo da una settimana. E lo sapevano tutti...
Aver giocato in questo modo è stato un insulto, non è possibile che sono stati dominati in casa dall'Atalanta.
Questo è un punto guadagnato, abbiamo rischiato tantissimo.

Boccio tutti tranne Donnarumma e Niang nel primo tempo.

Senza Jack il centrocampo è nullo, questa sera in mezzo campo ci hanno distrutto. Non siamo riusciti nemmeno a fare un pò di possesso palla...


----------



## Dany20 (7 Novembre 2015)

Ma quando giocherà Jose Mauri?


----------



## Ciachi (7 Novembre 2015)

Non so se essere più contento o deluso!!! PensAndo al primo tempo con il Chievo e alla partita con il Sassuolo tutto torna!!! Poi vedi la partita di Roma e ti illudi!!! Alla fine la realtà è questa: siamo davvero ma davvero scarsi!!! Senza un minimo di gioco, di piedi buoni , di gente che sappia giocare a pallone...a parte Bonaventura che infatti stasera non c'era!!! DOMINATi DALL ATALANTA!!! Che vergogna


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Novembre 2015)

Ci hanno distrutto

Distrutto soprattutto nel possesso palla, non ne abbiano tenuta una che sia una


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Novembre 2015)

Siamo tornati indietro di 4 partite, abbiamo rubato 1 punto.


----------



## Milo (7 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' una richiesta di Mihajlovic quella di verticalizzare immediatamente, non è che li butta a c...., certo è che se poi non si muove nessuno cosa vuoi fare?



Il gioco si imposta giocandola da terra, soprattutto dopo 5 lanci a vuoto uno dovrebbe capire di smetterla


----------



## Lambro (7 Novembre 2015)

ci hanno preso a pallonate e fisicamente ci hanno devastato.

tatticamente sinisa ha regalato loro la partita col cambio adriano kucka, perchè se è vero che puntava a giocarla lunga per saltare il loro pressing, è altrettanto vero che adriano non è mica crouch sant'iddio.
infatti non è servito a nulla se non a svuotare il centrocampo che è andato subito in affanno.

si sono sentite tanto le assenze di bonaventura e bertolacci, che era in crescita, nonostante un buon niang (ma troppo giocherellone e che ha fatto qualche errore di passaggio e di dribbling, pero' alla prima partita dopo mesi solo complimenti, forza mbaye).

peccato io ero speranzoso di fare il salto di qualita' definitivo, invece abbiamo fatto 3 passi indietro.

a torino prendiamo 5 gol, e credo che saremo destinati ad una flebile speranza di piazzamento uefa, perchè stasera proprio ho visto un vuoto cosmico.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

cioè sti qua han preso 3 pere dal bologna, compreso destro. 

che delusione. 
ma loro non hanno rubato nulla, anzi, gli sta stretto il pareggio.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Novembre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Niente, la dimensione della squadra è questa.



Donmarumma 8 decisivo
De Sciglio 4 male come il solito
Mexes 6
Romagnoli 5.5
Antonelli 5.5
Montolivo 5
Poli 4 indecente
Kuco 4 indecente 2.0
Cerci 5
Niang 6
Bacca 5
Calabria 4 piano con i giovani, Gomes ne ha fatto quello che ha voluto
Luiz 6
Honda 3 vergognoso, ha gia la testa altrove


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2015)

Questa sera, per me, da salvare solo Donnarumma, Mexes e Niang. De Sciglio una sciagura. Poli come sempre inutile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Novembre 2015)

Niang in campo 90 è qualcosa di aberrante

Fuori quel cesso dal Milan, ma quando lo capiscono?


----------



## Aron (7 Novembre 2015)

Vediamola così: quinto risultato utile consecutivo, e Donnarumma una certezza.
Questa è una squadra che vive alla giornata, a prescindere da quante partite vince o perde consecutivamente.
Di sicuro senza Bonaventura in veste di attaccante e senza Bertolacci si perde troppa di quella poca qualità tecnica che ha questo Milan, ed è illusorio pensare di poter vincere con gente come Poli, Kucka e Cerci, tutti giocatori da parte destra della classifica.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Niang in campo 90 è qualcosa di aberrante
> 
> Fuori quel cesso dal Milan, ma quando lo capiscono?



E' stato il migliore dopo Donnarumma e poi è uscito per Honda a 10 minuti dalla fine.


----------



## Snake (7 Novembre 2015)

l'Atalanta sembrava il Bayern Monaco quando gioca in casa ahahahahahahaha. Ma come si fa ad andare in giro con giocatori atleticamente patetici come Poli, Montolivo, Honda, ma Honda cristo, quando è entrato non ha toccato una palla, sempre anticipato. Squadra di CADAVERI.


----------



## Sherlocked (7 Novembre 2015)

Noi penosi ma l'Atalanta se le giocasse tutte cosi a fine anno almeno 105 punti li colleziona. Parevano il Barca di Guardiola a tratti. E domenica scorsa han preso 3 pere dal Bologna di Destro.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Il gioco si imposta giocandola da terra, soprattutto dopo 5 lanci a vuoto uno dovrebbe capire di smetterla



Giochi palla a terra e ci devastano fisicamente perché pressavano come ossessi, almeno con i lanci ha provato a lanciare in profondità Bacca, che almeno è più veloce dei centrali nerazzurri.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Novembre 2015)

La scena piu esilarante e' stato il crampo di Poli nell'ultima azione ahahaha , ma sto inutile ha passeggiato per tutta la partita


----------



## Schism75 (7 Novembre 2015)

Altra partita insensata. Stiamo a quante? 11? Vergognosa prestazione, vergognosi giocatori, vergognoso chi ha allena. Incapace di dare un minimo di senso logico e qualcosa di simile ad un gioco. Non parlo di spettacolo, ma almeno di gioco. Cambi sempre errati è sempre tardivi. In aggiunta, manca Bonaventura e i risultati si vedono.

Oggi ci ha dominato l'Atalanta, in versione Barcellona, allenata da Reja, uno di quelli più pragmatici e con meno propensione al gioco che ci siano sulla piazza.

Donnarumma 8 - finalmente ha mostrato chi é. 

De sciglio 3 - giocatore imbarazzante.
Antonelli 6,5 - dalla parte sua difende abbastanza bene e salva un contropiede potenzialmente devastante.
Mexes 5 - non gioca malissimo. Ma non sa guidare la difesa, che fa acqua da tutte le parti.
Romagnoli 4 - saltato come una statuina in molte circostanze. In velocità é semplicemente imbarazzante. Uscito Alex, é di nuovo ripiombato nella mediocrità 

Kucka 5,5 - impreciso ma fisicamente forte, poteva dare sostanza nel 4-4-2. Invece ha dovuto giocare Poli li.
Montolivo 6,5 - non al meglio, ma riesce spesso a dare ordine, almeno nel primo tempo. Nel secondo tempo la squadra scompare e lui non sa achei darla.
Poli 1 - giocatore del tutto inutile. Palla sprecata alla fin in maniera indecente.

Cerci 5 - netto passo indietro
Bacca 5 - gioca male. Ma é pur vero che non riceve palloni giocabili e i compagni sono sempre lontanissimi
Niang 6,5 - buon rientro. Alterna buonissime cose ad errori di superficialità clamorosi.

Calabria 5,5 - malino, la panchina non gli fa benissimo.

Mihajlovic 3 - indecente. Mi auguro che Berlusconi voglia davvero conte.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (7 Novembre 2015)

Chiaro che se ti presenti con uno scarpone (Kucka) un ex giocatore (Montolivo) e
un NON giocatore (Poli) vieni asfaltato anche dal centrocampo del Pavia..


----------



## koti (7 Novembre 2015)

Sufficienti Mexes, Antonelli (decisivo in quella chiusura difensiva con il tacco), Niang. Benissimo Donnarumma (considerata soprattutto l'età). Gli altri da censura, chi più chi meno.
Ancora mi chiedo come Jose Mauri possa essere peggiore di un cesso galattico quale è Poli.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Novembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cioè sti qua han preso 3 pere dal bologna, compreso destro.
> 
> che delusione.
> ma loro non hanno rubato nulla, anzi, gli sta stretto il pareggio.



Il Bologna di Donadoni però

Sinisa ancora una volta ha schierato una squadra condannata a perdere il centrocampo


----------



## Kazarian88 (7 Novembre 2015)

Con un centrocampo decente a quest'ora eravamo con 4-5 punti in piu


----------



## Lambro (7 Novembre 2015)

josè mauri io l'ho visto giocare qualche volta e mi pare acerbissimo, sinisa non ha problemi a far giocare i ragazzini e si è visto, pero' se non lo fai giocare e lo accantoni cosi', almeno a gennaio dallo via in prestito.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

giusto così, non meritavamo la vittoria (va beh che le squadre di vertice certe partite le sanno vincere anche quando subiscono per 90')


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Niang in campo 90 è qualcosa di aberrante
> 
> Fuori quel cesso dal Milan, ma quando lo capiscono?



ma se è stato il migliore dei nostri, dopo donnarumma ?


----------



## Ciachi (7 Novembre 2015)

E il 'manico' che non va!!! È inutile prendersela con questo o quello (poli cerci montolivo etc)!!! Non c'è un briciolo di gioco..di idea!!!
L Atalanta gioca con cigarini!!! Ve lo ricordate cigarini?? Non meglio di un montolivo qualsiasi!! Il Bologna non è di destro...ma adesso è di donadoni!!! Infatti in due partite sei punti e tre palloni all Atalanta di cigarini!!!!! Mi spiace dirlo ma non abbiamo un tecnico capace in panca!
Spero di sbagliarmi!!!


----------



## koti (7 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Niang in campo 90 è qualcosa di aberrante
> 
> Fuori quel cesso dal Milan, ma quando lo capiscono?


Secondo me il primo tempo non lo hai visto. Poi ovviamente ha avuto un calo fisico, ma è normale considerato quanto è stato fuori.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Novembre 2015)

Deciso passo indietro rispetto alle precedenti prestazioni. Dominio assoluto della Dea.
Contento per Niang che è rientrato bene.


----------



## ilcondompelato (7 Novembre 2015)

90 milioni spesi e dipendiamo unicamente da bonaventura comprato l anno scorso...non è cambiato nulla, stessa melma dello scorso anno con l aggravante d aver gettato nel cesso 90 mkl per vedere la stessa melma.

fortunatamente a gennaio arrivera


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (7 Novembre 2015)

Sinisa coi cambi nel secondo tempo ha spianato la strada all' Atalanta,
sono passati dal far un buon gioco a farci il torello..


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Novembre 2015)

Schifo. Tutti quanti, tranne Donnarumma. 
Male Sinisa. Con i cambi è stato devastante in favore dell'Atalanta.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Sinisa coi cambi nel secondo tempo ha spianato la strada all' Atalanta,
> sono passati dal far un buon gioco a farci il torello..





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Schifo. Tutti quanti, tranne Donnarumma.
> Male Sinisa. Con i cambi è stato devastante in favore dell'Atalanta.




ma che cambi avrebbe dovuto fare?? ha fatto uscire De Sciglio che ha fatto pena, Niang non aveva 90 min.. l'unico cambio discutibile è stato Kucka-L.Adriano... io avrei fatto uscire Bacca.Ma cmq niente di scandaloso secondo me.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Niang in campo 90 è qualcosa di aberrante
> 
> Fuori quel cesso dal Milan, ma quando lo capiscono?



1. niang non ha giocato 90min.
2. è stato uno dei più pericolosi e miglior in campo
3. che partita hai visto?


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Novembre 2015)

La partita è stata indecente quasi per intero. È già tanto che abbiamo rimediato questo pareggio,e senza subire gol. Grandissimo Gigio Donnarumma e bel rientro di Niang,non me lo aspettavo. Per il resto male male,ma la mia sensazione della vigilia d'altronde non era positiva.


----------



## Aron (7 Novembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma che cambi avrebbe dovuto fare?? ha fatto uscire De Sciglio che ha fatto pena, Niang non aveva 90 min.. l'unico cambio discutibile è stato Kucka-L.Adriano... io avrei fatto uscire Bacca.Ma cmq niente di scandaloso secondo me.



Poteva passare al 4-4-2 schierando Kucka e Poli sugli esterni e al centro Montolivo e De Jong.
Mihajlovic ha comunque tutta la mia comprensione considerando il livello della rosa.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Novembre 2015)

beh innazittuto complimenti all'atalanta..l'avevo definita un'avversaria scorbutica..e cosi' e' stata..cigarini denis spesso in passato ci hanno purgato, stasera non giocava denis ma in compenso il papu gomez sembrava un fuoriclasse..loro hanno corso meglio di noi hanno avuto trame geometrie ed erano incavolati dal 3-0 subito a bologna. 
noi ci siamo salvati solo grazie ad un ottimo donnarumma e alla loro scarsa mira (vedasi cigarini cosa ha sbagliato..) ..ma siamo veramente cosi' brutti o siamo quelli sfavillanti visti con la lazio?
credo che come in tutte le cose la risposta stia nel mezzo..qualche assenza un po' di pancia piena ed un po' di relax pensando alla sosta ed ecco la prestazione orribile di stasera ..certo si poteva anche vincere , ed allora si sarebbe detto milan brutto ma cinico, ma invece non la si e' buttata dentro e forse per mia onesta' intellettuale e' stato giusto cosi'..sinisa ha provato a rilanciare simil mourinho quando metteva dentro punte su punte, ma pareva piu' una squadra sbilanciatissima che una squadra che voleva vincere a tutti i costi ..d'altronde basta osservare il tabellino della gara per rendersi conto della prestazione dei nostri giocatori
la prestazione con la lazio aveva illuso questa sera siamo ritornati con i piedi per terra


----------



## Tobi (8 Novembre 2015)

Oggi portiere a parte, tutti male male. 
La prossima fortunatamente recupereremo Bonaventura ed è gia un passo in avanti, se non dovessimo recuperare Bertolacci allora Jack giocherebbe a centrocampo.

Bene Niang a tratti, devastante in alcune situazioni, fumoso in altre. Col fisico che ha dovrebbe giocare punta


----------



## S T B (8 Novembre 2015)

Bel pareggio della Nocerina contro una grande Atalanta... ah era il Milan? Mah


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Novembre 2015)

L'Atalanta ha giocato una partita fuori da ogni logica a livello fisico. Hanno fatto pressing alto per 97 minuti.

Detto questo, oggi tanti dei nostri non erano in giornata, come ad esempio Romagnoli, Kucka, Bacca e Cerci 

Niang e Donnarumma i migliori. Avanti coi giovani.

PS: Honda fuori rosa
PPS: Poli fuori rosa dopo l'ultimo passaggio


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta ha giocato una partita fuori da ogni logica a livello fisico. Hanno fatto pressing alto per 97 minuti.
> 
> Detto questo, oggi tanti dei nostri non erano in giornata, come ad esempio Romagnoli, Kucka, Bacca e Cerci
> 
> ...



Cioè, per capire che è un cesso bisognava pure aspettare di vedere l'ultimo passaggio ? 

E' una roba pazzesca, non riusciva manco a difendere. Giocavamo letteralmente in 10, anzi in 9 con quel fenomeno di Cerci.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Novembre 2015)

Ho giocato la schedina con un mio amico...io ho messo l'under e lui la vittoria del milan...se mi avesse ascoltato avrebbe vinto 800 e passa euro. L'atalanta è, storicamente, una squadra rognosa per il Milan.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Novembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma che cambi avrebbe dovuto fare?? ha fatto uscire De Sciglio che ha fatto pena, Niang non aveva 90 min.. l'unico cambio discutibile è stato Kucka-L.Adriano... io avrei fatto uscire Bacca.Ma cmq niente di scandaloso secondo me.



Io avrei fatto uscire poli, per me questo l unico errore


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (8 Novembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma che cambi avrebbe dovuto fare?? ha fatto uscire De Sciglio che ha fatto pena, Niang non aveva 90 min.. l'unico cambio discutibile è stato Kucka-L.Adriano... io avrei fatto uscire Bacca.Ma cmq niente di scandaloso secondo me.



Beh niente di scandaloso mica troppo, levando un centrocampista x un attaccante 
l' atalanta ha avuto molti + spazi x fare gioco e offendere, con i soli Montolivo
e Poli a centrocampo ci hanno fatto il tiro a segno, noi invece 2 attaccanti e 2
ale non abbiamo fatto mezza azione, con 3 a centrocampo si riusciva x lo meno
a limitarli di più.


----------



## Serginho (8 Novembre 2015)

Giuro stasera non ce l'ho con Mihaijlovic, pero' mi deve spiegare perche' nel secondo tempo siamo scoppiati letteralmente, non correvamo proprio piu'. Ed inoltre mi deve spiegare cosa ha Poli piu' di Mauri


----------



## walter 22 (8 Novembre 2015)

Che delusione ma siamo questi, basta leggere la formazione del milan per capire che siamo scarsi. A parte Bacca, Bonaventura (la sua assenza è stata pesantissima) ed i giovani Calabria Donnarumma Romagnoli e Niang (ma il loro reale valore lo si capirà tra un paio di anni) tutto il resto è di una pochezza disarmante.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta ha giocato una partita fuori da ogni logica a livello fisico. Hanno fatto pressing alto per 97 minuti.
> 
> Detto questo, oggi tanti dei nostri non erano in giornata, come ad esempio Romagnoli, Kucka, Bacca e Cerci
> 
> ...



concordo anche sulle virgole, bene solo Niang, Donnarumma invece senza dubbio il migliore in assoluto, ci ha salvati in almeno 4 occasioni


----------



## wfiesso (8 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma 8
De Sciglio 4
Romagnoli 5
Mexes 6
Antonelli 5.5
Kucka 4.5
Montolivo 6
Poli 4.5
Cerci 5
Bacca 6
Niang 6.5

Calabria 6
Honda 5
Luiz Adriano SV


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2015)

Troppo brutti per essere veri. Non sono manco rammaricato per l'ultima occasione. Abbiamo creato 2 occasioni da rete in tutto il match, dimostrando una pochezza disarmante. Vero che il fulcro del gioco rossonero era assente (il duo jack-berto), però non puoi farti metter sotto per 95 minuti da una squadra che fuori casa ne ha beccati 3 dal Bologna. Pessimi.


----------



## Kaladin85 (8 Novembre 2015)

Comunque era una partita che si poteva vincere, l'atalanta ha dominato solo dopo il cambio suicida di Kucka.
Avesse tolto il fantasma di cerci ed allargato Kucka, sono convinto che l'avremmo portata a casa.
Così come se avesse messo de jong al posto di poli che negli ultimi venti minuti è sparito.
In ogni caso altro che Vazquez, ennesima dimostrazione che a gennaio va preso a tutti i costi un centrocampista.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Novembre 2015)

Non ho guardato la partita, ma i commenti letti non sono certo dei migliori. Mi sento di dire che non si può passare da schifo a bella squadra nel giro di poco tempo. Abbiamo giocato una buona partita con la Lazio, e ieri sera abbiamo sofferto. Ci sta, non siamo una squadra da scudetto, siamo una squadra che può ambire all'Europa League, e come tutte queste squadre è normale avere partite si e partite no. Io non mi dispererei.
Pensiamo già alla prossima.


----------



## Milanforever63 (8 Novembre 2015)

Quando ho visto che pressavano molto alto ho capito che non era aria perchè i nostri terzini non riuscivano più a salire e quindi il centrocampo era sempre e comunque in inferiorità numerica ... nel secondo tempo poi Gomez sembrava Pelè ... spero poi che adesso nessuno continui a discutere Donnarumma .. tutto sommato alla luce di quanto visto e delle pesanti assenze che avevamo è un punto guadagnato. Le nostre uniche azioni d'attacco sono nate da azioni individuali di Niang ( bravo ).


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Novembre 2015)

Partita imbarazzante e sconfortante


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Novembre 2015)

Ieri purtroppo non ho potuto commentare la partita assieme a voi perché non mi prendeva internet  vengo ora a dirvi la mia. Giocare bene o giocare male ieri contava poco, erano importanti i 3 punti che non sono arrivati, queste partite qui i grandi campioni le vincono da solo, ibrahimovic o tevez avrebbero fatto quel gol decisivo che avrebbe fatto dimenticare subito la prestazione a dir poco raccapricciante. Ieri il signor Bacca si è preso 90 minuti di ferie, spettatore non pagante, secondo me di gran lunga il peggior in campo, mai nel vivo del gioco, mai pericoloso, assolutamente da rivedere. L'Inter contro l'Atalanta in casa non ha giocato molto meglio, poi però il colpo del campione l'ha fatta vincere.


----------



## davoreb (8 Novembre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Non ho guardato la partita, ma i commenti letti non sono certo dei migliori. Mi sento di dire che non si può passare da schifo a bella squadra nel giro di poco tempo. Abbiamo giocato una buona partita con la Lazio, e ieri sera abbiamo sofferto. Ci sta, non siamo una squadra da scudetto, siamo una squadra che può ambire all'Europa League, e come tutte queste squadre è normale avere partite si e partite no. Io non mi dispererei.
> Pensiamo già alla prossima.




Sono d'accordo con te. La partita è stata brutta ma è inutile essere disfattisti dopo un pareggio anche se brutto.

Io ci vedo delle cose positive:

- un punto guadagnato 
- quinta partita di fila senza perdere
- donnarumma rischia di essere il nuovo buffon


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io avrei fatto uscire poli, per me questo l unico errore



Quoto, ma non sarebbe cambiato niente.

Non sono il tipo che cerca giustificazioni ma fatichiamo a bestia a trovarne 11 appena decenti, già se sono indisponibili 2-3 si mette male, le riserve sono pietose.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Novembre 2015)

Guardate le statistiche della partita, non c'è proprio nulla di positivo


----------



## Ciachi (8 Novembre 2015)

Scusate....qualcuno sa qual è il voto del portiere dell Atalanta???


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2015)

Ci ho voluto pensare a lungo, rispondere a mente fredda. Parliamoci chiaro, una partita come quella di ieri sera lo scorso anno l'avremmo certamente persa. Inevitabile cercare quel poco di positivo ci possa essere dalla serata di ieri sera, difficile per carità, ma bisogna. Beh siamo al quinto risultato utile di fila e per la classifica conta, ultimamente prendiamo pochi gol ed è importante. 

Certo dal punto di vista del gioco si continuano a palesare i soliti problemi. Esterni (bassi e alti) che collaborano poco e non si muovono in simbiosi, non si vede mai una sovrapposizione ad esempio. Centrocampo che oltre a non avere idee non riesce nemmeno da un punto di vista atletico a prevalere sull'avversario, andando sempre in apnea. 

Archiviamo, con la nota positiva ripeto che la serie di risultati utili continua, consapevoli che a Torino con la Juventus tutt'altro che in salute non si può assolutamente perdere.


----------

